# White Woman Assaults Teens At Pool...then Assaults Police When They Come To Arrest Her.



## spacetygrss (Jun 27, 2018)

https://www.theroot.com/crazy-racist-white-woman-assaults-black-teens-and-insu-1827157165

*Video of incident in the link.*






Stephanie Sebby-Strempel
Photo: Dorchester County, S.C., Detention Center

Add to the list of things you cannot do while black: go swimming with your friends at the community pool and mind your business on a hot weekend day.

Meet Stephanie Sebby-Strempel of Dorchester County, S.C. She is currently taking up space in the Dorchester County Jail, facing one count of third-degree assault and two counts of assaulting a law enforcement officer.

Sebby-Strempel is a racist pig who, according to WCIV-TV, launched an unprovoked physical and verbal attack against a teenage black boy who came to the Reminisce neighborhood pool with his friends for a swim Sunday.

According to the Dorchester County Sheriff’s Office, the 15-year-old and his friends were invited to the pool by a friend who lives in the neighborhood. Witnesses said that as soon as the boys arrived, Sebby-Strempel told them that they did not belong there and had to leave.

The boy and his friends were respectful, even as Sebby-Strempel yelled at them, used racial slurs and even physically assaulted the teen, officials said. A video captured a part of the incident, and in it, Sebby-Strempel can be seen yelling, threatening to call 911 and calling the teens “little punks.”

Witnesses said that even as the teens were peacefully leaving, Sebby-Strempel continued to antagonize them.

Investigators told WCIV that it was clear from the video that Sebby-Strempel was the aggressor. The victims did not respond to her or retaliate for her attacks even when it seemed as though that’s what she was looking for.

On Monday, deputies showed up to Sebby-Strempel’s home to charge and arrest her in the incident, and that is when officials say she pushed one detective into a wall, injuring his knee. She then bit the arm of a second detective, breaking the skin, authorities say.

Sebby-Strempel was expected in court for a bond hearing Tuesday.


Please come into the comments and tell me how this has nothing to do with race, white privilege and white women weaponizing the police against black bodies. Also, be sure to mention how it’s black people’s fault for always pointing out racist incidents when they happen, so we are the real reason racism won’t go away.

I eagerly await your bull****.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 27, 2018)

And she is still alive, wow.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 27, 2018)

I commend the 15 year old for not killing her! 

I think I might let the cops take care of this one.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Jun 27, 2018)

But why didn’t the cops shoot her?  Surely they must have feared for their lives.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Jun 28, 2018)

I live close to this area


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 28, 2018)

So is this happening more often or is it being broadcast more often? 

The answer is “Yes.”


----------



## Petal26 (Jul 1, 2018)

There's no video?  I was hoping there would be video of her biting the cop


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 2, 2018)

What’s her problem ? I d like to know


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 2, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> There's no video?  I was hoping there would be video of her biting the cop


There is a small video that doesn’t show much , she’s the typical racist . Something similar happened to me and my sister when we were younger in SC we were told by a white man that we weren’t invited there and to go back home . We were only 11/14


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jul 2, 2018)

DirtyJerzeyGirly said:


> I live close to this area[/QUOTE
> 
> Me too.
> 
> ...


----------



## nysister (Jul 2, 2018)

Kindheart said:


> What’s her problem ? I d like to know



She's evil. Some folks soak it up and practice it. She's one of them.

She's hideous, and could be questionably white and this is her way of asserting her whiteness to prove she belongs to a set of white people that would reject her. She isn't the "good" kind.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Jul 2, 2018)

@*guyaneseyankee* Hey neighbor!!! yeah girl all them mixed couples..i just took it as it being a military town lol. chile you ain't seen mixed couples til your butt went to the Hampton Roads area, VA area (Norfolk, VA Beach, etc.) it's like being in Seattle  @guyaneseyankee


----------



## Petal26 (Jul 2, 2018)

Kindheart said:


> There is a small video that doesn’t show much , she’s the typical racist . Something similar happened to me and my sister when we were younger in SC we were told by a white man that we weren’t invited there and to go back home . We were only 11/14


That's horrible.  I'm sorry, girl


----------



## Shula (Jul 2, 2018)

spacetygrss said:


> On Monday, deputies showed up to Sebby-Strempel’s home to charge and arrest her in the incident, and that is when officials say she pushed one detective into a wall, injuring his knee. She then bit the arm of a second detective, breaking the skin, authorities say.



I really hope she gets jail time. If she was black, they would throw the book at her.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 5, 2018)

I was 12...  me and two of my friends, both 11, were in a hotel pool in Tennessee (our mothers were out there chaperoning)...  these white folks who wanted to use the pool called hotel security to tell us to get out of the pool.  The security guard came out there, saw it was three young girls and left...  I'm pretty sure he ignored their phone calls the rest of the night...  we were in that pool until 1:00 am!


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Jul 5, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I was 12...  me and two of my friends, both 11, were in a hotel pool in Tennessee (our mothers were out there chaperoning)...  these white folks who wanted to use the pool called hotel security to tell us to get out of the pool.  The security guard came out there, saw it was three young girls and left...  I'm pretty sure he ignored their phone calls the rest of the night...  we were in that pool until 1:00 am!


Yasss! So...im guessing they never got in the pool?


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 5, 2018)

DirtyJerzeyGirly said:


> Yasss! So...im guessing they never got in the pool?



Not that night!


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Jul 5, 2018)

Props to the boys for not raising their hands to her.  I know they were probably a bit scared and hurt at what was happening.  I pray for their resilience and hope they get alot of love to erase this filth from their memories.


----------



## MarieB (Jul 7, 2018)

Sweet baby Jesus, but when will this BS end? I am glad she was arrested, but when will "fragile" women, who are so fearful for their safety, yet bold enough to challenge any gathering of POC to call the authorities stop that crap or finally get what they are trying to draw down on everyone else, i.e. the full extent of the law or at least some of the brutality they so desperately want to see visited  upon others?


----------



## msbettyboop (Jul 7, 2018)

So she pushed one and bit the other and nobody shot her???? Like she's still alive and able bodied? Aiight....


----------

